# Man made snake!



## DaveDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/985642/video/R/CFD_1002/


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

that was effin sick...does it need the water tho?


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

That's very cool. Not as cool as the original though. :wink:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

Now they need to make them look realistic!


----------



## dorton (Dec 20, 2007)

Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## playlboi (Dec 20, 2007)

that is pretty cool. i wouldn't mind having one of those!


----------



## olympus (Dec 24, 2007)

That's a hell of a home security system.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 24, 2007)

That's pimp. That would be hours of fun laying over a tight thin mesh and latexing it. Bring that thing to life! Here's a cool snake and an idiot. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/846268/snakes/">http://www.metacafe.com/watch/846268/snakes/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## olympus (Dec 24, 2007)

He kinda looks like the idiot who smacked the croc and got his arm broken.


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 27, 2007)

them darn asians... making all the SWEET toys... lol but anyways that would be sweet to have... especialy if it was realistic


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet, where can i get one of thous.


----------

